# GaymerX East (NYC November)



## DirtPanther (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey so this is my first thread and I just wanted to tell you guys about a convention made for the *LGBT+ gaming* community. Last time I went, there were very interesting lectures including one about furries! It was very nice. The overall atmosphere at Microsoft (the venue) was very accepting and respectful. Everyone was super nice! 







So this year, GaymerX East will happen on the *4th and 5th in NYC*, and is currently being funded on Kickstarter. Please check them out! They have some goodies, too. Tickets are* $30*, and will rise to $45 after kickstarter and $60 at the door so make sure to grab yours early. They only have *7 days left*! :0


----------

